# I need Some help wit my fry



## farrjess_123 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi! I need some Help! I saved 1 guppy fry from the parents and i need to know some stuff. The fish is now in a small tank. but i dont think its the right temp. Im putting it close to the bigger tank. will that heat it up? Can u give me some other tips to make sure this little guy grows up big and strong and heathly?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Put it in a breeding net or trap back in the original tank. 1 fry will grow just fine in there until he's big enough to release into the main tank with his/her parents.


----------



## farrjess_123 (Mar 29, 2005)

k thx :mrgreen:


----------

